# Sigles / siglas: DEUG



## cochagua

Hola!

¿Cómo traducirías DEUG en español?

Diplomatura?

Gracias


----------



## Beto_san

Si entiendo bien la pregunta, podría ser Diploma de Estudios Universitarios Generales.

Ojalá te sea de utilidad.


----------



## Marlluna

Tengo una duda: el DEUG es un título que dan después del segundo año de estudios universitarios. ¿Estoy en lo cierto?
Muchas gracias.


----------



## josepbadalona

exacto, en las facultades , y el DUT en los IUT(instituto universitario de tecnologia)


----------



## Marlluna

Muchas gracias, josepbadalona; ¡siempre estás dispuesta a ayudar!


----------



## Marcelot

Marlluna: El DEUG ya no existe, por lo menos en muchas facultades.
Ahora se llama Licence 1, 2, 3.


----------



## laetitia3166

Bonjour,

J'aurais besoin de traduire le mot DEUG en espagnol pour mon CV:

J'avais pensé à " Título de segunda (2ª?) año universitatrio de Economía y Gestion" ou plus simplement " Título universitario de ...."

Qu'en pensez-vous?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Parisino-sin-ganas

Titulación universitaria de economía y gestión en 2 años


----------



## laetitia3166

Muchas gracias parisino-sin-ganas


----------



## Eleonore20

Hola,
Ví que ponían que algunos DEUG ya no existían y tengo que traducir mi titulación para un Curriculum, por favor, me podrían decir cómo puedo traducir DEUG Sciences Économiques ?
Gracias


----------



## princesa por sorpresa

El DEUG es el bachillerato (bac) más dos años, con lo cual no podríamos decir que es una licenciatura en Economía, pero tampoco sé si podría equivaler a una diplomatura en Empresariales.

Te recomendaría que miraras ahora a qué corresponde el DEUG en el nuevo plan de Bolonia, ya que las titulaciones van  a pasar a ser las mismas en todos los países que han acogido este plan.

Espero haberte sido de ayuda.


----------



## Eleonore20

Muchas gracias por la repuesta!
por favor, sabes dónde podría encontrar el plan de Bolonia? es que lo tengo que buscar ya para enviar el Cv a primera hora.
Muchas gracias!


----------



## Paquita

Mira lo que viene aquí
http://www.cyberfac-emploi.univ-nancy2.fr/PartirEtranger/Espagne/ESEquivalences.html

si te puede ser de provecho

(obtenido a partir de los enlaces a los diccionarios bilingües, en la parte superior de esta página del foro, letra E/enseñanza)


----------



## Eleonore20

Muchas gracias !!


----------



## princesa por sorpresa

Eleonore20 said:


> Muchas gracias por la repuesta!
> por favor, sabes dónde podría encontrar el plan de Bolonia? es que lo tengo que buscar ya para enviar el Cv a primera hora.
> Muchas gracias!


 
Siento no haber llegado a tiempo, de todas formas no iba a haber solucionado tu pregunta. Lo que pasa es que en realidad no hay "una página" exclusiva para el tema de Bolonia (al menos que yo sepa, claro), sino que más bien son las universidades las que se van adaptando progresivamente de manera individual. 

Digamos que no hay una tabla de convalidaciones directas, para que te hagas una idea, en el nuevo plan de bolonia las carreras serán "bachelor"`más "master", lo que pasa es que en algunos países el bachelor son cuatro años (como España) y en otros tres...

Vamos, que lo que te recomendaba es que en tu universidad de origen miraras a qué iban a equiparar el DEUG.

Y si no, pues pon el título que tengas tal cual y entre paréntesis una pequeña explicación, más que establecer una convalidación o poner un título que quizá no sea el que corresponda.

Un saludo.


----------



## Eleonore20

Ok..Muchas gracias por la aclaración !!


----------



## Vergari

Hola Eleonore20:

No sé si llego a tiempo, pero lo intento.
El DEUG no tiene equivalente en el territorio español. Peró sí diferenciamos la licenciatura (4 años) de la diplomatura (3 años).
En tu caso podrías indicar:
Nivel de estudios: Diplomada en Ciencias Económicas. 
(Aunque aquí las Ciencias Económicas sean una licenciatura, el diploma indica que tienes un título diferente. Una cosa es diplomada (estudios reglados universitarios) y otra es tener un diploma (que puede ser de cualquier tipo: escuelas privadas sin prestigio, cursos por teléfono, etc.)
En el nuevo plan de Bolonia, que entrará en vigor a partir del 2010 en mi universidad, se establece la categoría de grados (en principio 4 años, pero ya veremos si lo vuelven a cambiar), en tal caso diríamos: Grado en Ciencias Económicas. Pero te aseguro que si tu currículum es para ahora, yo no me arriesgaría con lo de Grado, porque todavía no lo entendemos ni los que estamos en la universidad .
De todas formas yo indicaría entre paréntesis el nombre original de tu diploma, que siempre queda mejor.

Saludos


----------



## Eleonore20

Gracias Vergari !! Al final el Cv no llegó y lo tengo que enviar de nuevo mañana,  asi que lo cambio en seguida!!
Gracias a todos !!

Saludos


----------



## princesa por sorpresa

Arriesgándome a meter la pata, se me viene a la cabeza que aquí en España tenemos lo que se denominan "grados superiores"; pertenecen a la enseñanza tipo FP, no se dan en la universidad sino en centros especializados.

Por tanto, en ese sentido no se parece a tu título, pero sí es cierto que un grado superior equivale a tener el bachillerato (o en su defecto un fp equivalente) más dos años, previa prueba al igual que la selectividad.

Es decir, en función de la duración lo más parecido al DEUG es un grado superior, pero no entra dentro de las enseñanzas universitarias.

He pensado que si no, puedes hacer lo siguiente, y creo que es lo más conveniente; indicas que tienes el "deug siences economiques" y luego entre parentesis una aclaración del tipo "diplome des etudes generales en sciences economiques", universidad X, etc.

Por qué te digo esto? Muy fácil. Por un lado porque establecer una convalidación directa sería mentir en el currículum, ya que no existe, e incluso podría perjudicarte, sin embargo si pones DEUG estás poniendo lo que realmente tienes, y en español la traducción de las siglas suena como si tuvieras la licenciatura en economía. Así que yo que tú haría esto que te digo y si acaso pues ya lo comentas en la entrevista más detalladamente.

Un saludo.


----------



## Vergari

Hola princesa:

El problema es, como dices, que la chica tiene un título universitario, y los grados no lo son.
Si pone diploma tampoco puede hacer referencia a este hecho, si pone diplomatura, entonces sí que parece que lo haya convalidado, pero si pone diplomada, los límites no están tan claros.

Saludos y disculpen mi tozudez


----------



## Eleonore20

Al igual sea más prudente hasta que todo se aclare en el 2010...que ponga el DEUG por si acaso...
gracias a todos y saludos


----------



## Eleonore20

Perdona vergari, no había visto tu última repuesta...entonces? que me aconsejan ?.."Diplomada de Estudios Universitarios Generales" ?


----------



## princesa por sorpresa

Eleonore20 said:


> Perdona vergari, no había visto tu última repuesta...entonces? que me aconsejan ?.."Diplomada de Estudios Universitarios Generales" ?


 
Yo pondría el título tal cual es (en francés) y luego entre paréntesis aclararía las siglas (Diploma en Estudios Universitarios Generales - Especialidad Ciencias Económicas).

Saludos.


----------



## Eleonore20

Es lo que puse al final, a ver..gracias a todos para vuestros consejos!
un saludo


----------



## Vergari

Hola Eleonore:

Nos estamos haciendo un lío .

Yo te propongo que utilices el término _diplomada _(que es más neutro que _diplomatura _y _diploma_). Después, entre paréntesis, tu título en francés.

Ejemplo:

Nivel de estudios: Diplomada en Ciencias Económicas por la Universidad ..... (Diplôme d'études..........)

Hagas lo que hagas no te preocupes, tu título en francés es muy transparente para un hispanófono.

Saludos y suerte con el trabajo


----------

